# Gary Shaw Wants Kimbo vs. Tito



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.mmafightline.com/news/2007/1215/kimbo_slice_310852.shtml



> Gary Shaw is calling out Tito Ortiz. According to Shaw, Tito's been making comments about his newly acquired meal ticket, Kevin Ferguson aka "Kimbo Slice".
> 
> “I keep seeing on TV Tito Ortiz talking about 'Kimbo Slice,'” said Shaw. “My answer to Tito Ortiz on the record is ‘come and get it buddy.’”
> 
> ...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Would be interesting but I highly doubt we would ever see it. I'd be more interested in this over Brock Lesnar's UFC debut thats for sure.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I think kimbo would lose. He's been training with Bas for a while now, he was a great athlete, good boxing, I don't think Kimbo will be destroyed but he'll get beat.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Gary Shaw is praying that Kimbo faces Tito because that would be one large meal ticket for him.

I'd see this fight going: Tito takes him down, throws some punches, gets stood up and rinse and repeat!


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> Gary Shaw is praying that Kimbo faces Tito because that would be one large meal ticket for him.



Thats so true... I think Kimbo would come out strong but possibly gas late into the fight. Kimbo would have to finish it quick against Tito.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> I'd see this fight going: Tito takes him down, throws some punches, gets stood up and rinse and repeat!


Agreed. Kimbo is strong though so it would be interesting to see if he could stuff the takedowns as the fight went longer...maybe Tito tires out? :dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

You guys are right that Shaw just wants to make money out of this, since Kimbo would be facing a *real* fighter, not somebody that he barely misses with his elbow and then falls down and taps out, he would lose by GnP.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Maaaan. I've said it before, I'll say it again. Gary Shaw is an idiot.

"Uh, we here with, um what's our company called again? Oh yeah, ElikeXC want to unify all belts. We ,uh, wanna make only one champion. And that is why, on one friggin card, we created/promoted three paper MW championships. Oh yeah, male prostate cancer, get checked."


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Promoters like Gary Shaw will kill mma. He made a weight class for Nick Diaz...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GMW said:


> I think kimbo would lose. He's been training with Bas for a while now, he was a great athlete, good boxing, I don't think Kimbo will be destroyed but he'll get beat.


I know Kimbo would lose. Tito would just take him down and pound him out.

Also, what a random match-up. Was Gary Shaw watching Kimbo's fights on Youtube, while listening to Limp Bizkit, and all of a sudden wanted Ortiz vs Slice?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gary Shaw is becoming the next Jerry Millen!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I know Kimbo would lose. Tito would just take him down and pound him out.
> 
> Also, what a random match-up. Was Gary Shaw watching Kimbo's fights on Youtube, while listening to Limp Bizkit, and all of a sudden wanted Ortiz vs Slice?


i think it was nbc or some other station did a story on kimbo; his life before fighting, his street fighting, up to his mma fights and tito said something like 'i don't think he'll cut it in mma, he's just some street goon'

or something to that effect.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah okay, now it makes a little more sense.

I just figured that Shaw was losing his mind.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ah okay, now it makes a little more sense.
> 
> I just figured that Shaw was losing his mind.


Well you're still probably not too far off from the truth... :confused03:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

anton said:


> i think it was nbc or some other station did a story on kimbo; his life before fighting, his street fighting, up to his mma fights and tito said something like 'i don't think he'll cut it in mma, he's just some street goon'
> 
> or something to that effect.


It was ESPN, I posted the link to the video on the MMA Video discussion forum.

Tito said Kimbo would get beaten down by top-tier fighters, and as strange as it feels to say this, I agree with Tito completely.

Kimbo's just starting the fighting game way too late. Training with Bas is the best thing he could be doing, but it's a little late for him to be entering the game, and a little premature for Shaw to be calling out guys like Tito as opponents.

Jeeze, they're not even in the same weight class. What a tard!:confused03:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kimbo out weighs Tito by 50 pounds. Tito would have to fight at HW for this fight. I would still pay to see it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Considering Kimbo weighs a lot more then Tito, you'd think advantage Kimbo. Wrong, Tito would still beat him no matter what the weightclass.

I think this d-bag needs to focus on fighters in Kimbos weightclass....that would be tough however since anyone with remote talent would destroy him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Considering Kimbo weighs a lot more then Tito, you'd think advantage Kimbo. Wrong, Tito would still beat him no matter what the weightclass.
> 
> I think this d-bag needs to focus on fighters in Kimbos weightclass....that would be tough however since anyone with remote talent would destroy him.


Another non beliver. I bet you said that Mercer was gonna knock his ass out too. Or if he faught a seasoned vet like Bo Cantrell he would lose. 

I honestly think some of you guys dont like him cuz hes black and you think hes a thug. Im not a Kimbo nuthugger or anything, ok maybe I am but still. You gotta respect him. He was a tough streetfighter who stepped up and started to train MMA. He works hard and has improved alot. If Bas says hes a good dude, than thats good enough for me.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

To submit Ray Mercer or to win over a UFC-veteran in Tito Ortiz is still two completely different things.

At 33, Kimbo has just started training in fighting MMA this year, so in spite of his killer instinct and street skills, he is at a serious disadvantage against the top heavyweights in MMA and even a lot of lightheavyweights imo...

Although I would like to see him fight Tank Abott


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo vs. Tito?..LMAO!!*

...First of all..let's get Kimbo straight. He's fought on the streets for money to survive and feed his family. His fear is non-existent, which already wins the 50% of the mental game. I guess people didn't notice Bas Rutten as Kimbo's trainer. Bas is one of the best MMA trainers in the world. You know Bas will make Kimbo a well-rounded fighter. I see Kevin Ferguson wearing a belt someday. Bas will teach him everything... Submission & Takedown Defense. Don't forget Kimbo has a chin of bedrock too! Like Kimbo says..."You get me in a choke, you better put me to sleep cause if I get out...it's your ass"...lol...:thumbsup:

P.S. Notice I didn't even mention Tito...lol


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Bas rutten is probably the best coach you could find and will and has already improved Kimbo massively to compete in MMA, but dont forget that it takes years to forge a well rounded fighter.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...First of all..let's get Kimbo straight. He's fought on the streets for money to survive and feed his family. His fear is non-existent, which already wins the 50% of the mental game. I guess people didn't notice Bas Rutten as Kimbo's trainer. Bas is one of the best MMA trainers in the world. You know Bas will make Kimbo a well-rounded fighter. I see Kevin Ferguson wearing a belt someday. Bas will teach him everything... Submission & Takedown Defense. Don't forget Kimbo has a chin of bedrock too! Like Kimbo says..."You get me in a choke, you better put me to sleep cause if I get out...it's your ass"...lol...:thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. Notice I didn't even mention Tito...lol


How is Kimbo's chin made of bedrock? No one has ever really cracked him in it. Not to mention, his street-fights were based around rules that would benefit him "No knees! No holds!!". Give me a break. Street fights are not a good reference for a fighters abilities, so let's drop that.

Kimbo's got potential, but he's definitely going to be considered novelty above anything else. He needs to fight guys that aren't going to dive like Cantrell, and former boxers that have no MMA training. He's unproven, just like Brock Lesnar, and he's going to be shielded for a few years because he's still way behind everyone, despite training with El Guapo.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Another non beliver. I bet you said that Mercer was gonna knock his ass out too. Or if he faught a seasoned vet like Bo Cantrell he would lose.
> 
> I honestly think some of you guys dont like him cuz hes black and you think hes a thug. Im not a Kimbo nuthugger or anything, ok maybe I am but still. You gotta respect him. He was a tough streetfighter who stepped up and started to train MMA. He works hard and has improved alot. If Bas says hes a good dude, than thats good enough for me.


What's Bas gonna say? 
"Naw, he sucks. He shouldn't even be in the ring."
Sure, Kimbo's got some potential, but a fight against Tito Ortiz? Give me a break. I bet that right now even your boy Kos could beat him.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Another non beliver. I bet you said that Mercer was gonna knock his ass out too. Or if he faught a seasoned vet like Bo Cantrell he would lose.
> 
> I honestly think some of you guys dont like him cuz hes black and you think hes a thug. Im not a Kimbo nuthugger or anything, ok maybe I am but still. You gotta respect him. He was a tough streetfighter who stepped up and started to train MMA. He works hard and has improved alot. If Bas says hes a good dude, than thats good enough for me.


LOL!!!!! Bo Cantrell was 10-10 when he walked into the cage and tapped out before the fight got started. Mercer was almost 50 and it was his MMA debut when he fought Kimbo (if it wasn't his debut, it's very early in his MMA career).

I would fight any of the guys that Kimbo fought for a grand (outside of the guy that wooped his ass). Those guys had NOOOO skills.

Kimbo is strong, has a killer instinct, and one of THE BEST trainers in MMA... But there is no reason to respect this guy anymore than any other new HW that did well in the amateur circuit. Even less so, IMO, since he wasn't fighting trained fighters (except for the guy that beat him).

No one has gone before Kimbo in a ring or in a cage that can serve as any measure of his abilities against a true MMA fighter. So until that happens, Kimbo's just walking hype to me. Outside of trying to lure big names to get press, no one is scrambling to put any bad ass HW's in front of Kimbo.

They want Kimbo to fight people they think he can beat.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

As stupid as this fight sounds and how lots talk trash about it. I bet everyone here would want to watch it if it was legit. Be the first Elitexc that I would have to see. Probably still just download it like i do the rest.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanna see Kimbo face Brad Imes, a win over Imes would make him legit imo...then let him fight someone near the top


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...First of all..let's get Kimbo straight. He's fought on the streets for money to survive and feed his family. His fear is non-existent, which already wins the 50% of the mental game. I guess people didn't notice Bas Rutten as Kimbo's trainer. Bas is one of the best MMA trainers in the world. You know Bas will make Kimbo a well-rounded fighter. I see Kevin Ferguson wearing a belt someday. Bas will teach him everything... Submission & Takedown Defense. Don't forget Kimbo has a chin of bedrock too! Like Kimbo says..."You get me in a choke, you better put me to sleep cause if I get out...it's your ass"...lol...:thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. Notice I didn't even mention Tito...lol


The only thing I have to say to that is: *Kimbo didn't look so tough against Sean Gannon.*

His chin isn't bedrock and his coaching isn't godly.

Honestly, I think Bas Rutten is a great guy, a great fighter and a pretty good coach, but we know that he doesn't have the biggest history of making guys seriously well rounded fighters. While Rutten himself is, if you look at the guys who have come out of his gym and gotten to the top... wait, who?

I respect Bas, but his coaching isn't on the same level as Pat Miletich, Randy Couture, Team Punishment's staff or even (to throw out an example from Rutten's era in the sport) Ken Shamrock.

Let's face it, how many world champions has Bas Rutten coached?

I shouldn't need to answer that question.

Again, no disrespect to Bas, but his coaching is not legitimate grounds to call Kimbo a force in MMA, not when Kimbo only has two wins against pathetic cans like Cantrell and Mercer (which might have been an interesting fight, had it been a boxing match).

That said, I think Kimbo has some potential, especially given that his brother is Rhadi Ferguson, one of the best grapplers and conditioning coaches in the world. Still, I haven't seen anything in Kimbo's techniques that has made me go, "OK, this guy's going to be good."

Why are we talking about putting Kimbo in the ring with Tito Ortiz?

Tito Ortiz is the 3rd most decorated fighter in UFC history (behind, statistically, Couture and Hughes, respectively).

He's beaten serious competitors with skills in every aspect of the game, including world class jiu-jitsu fighters and muay thai strikers.

I know that people don't like Tito, but give him some respect. And get your head out of Kimbo's jockstrap.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I actually picked Kimbo to beat Mercer. I knew he was gonna take it down. No matter how you spin it there's no way Kimbo was gonna stand and trade with a former HW boxing champ who beat Holyfield. Now on the topic as interesting Kimbo is there is no way he would beat Tito Ortiz. Tito's been traing for how long now. Yeah Kimbo trains with Bas but not for that long. Tito's been in there with some of the greats, Kimbo would get pounded out.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> I actually picked Kimbo to beat Mercer. I knew he was gonna take it down. No matter how you spin it there's no way Kimbo was gonna stand and trade with a former HW boxing champ who beat Holyfield. Now on the topic as interesting Kimbo is there is no way he would beat Tito Ortiz. Tito's been traing for how long now. Yeah Kimbo trains with Bas but not for that long. Tito's been in there with some of the greats, Kimbo would get pounded out.


Very True


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*man...very few props for Kimbo*

...If anybody has UFC 66 and watched the behind the scenes with Tito throwing up cause he knew Chuck had his number...lol. That was only Chuck. Look, I have much respect for Tito...he's a UFC pioneer and will be in the HOF someday. But...putting him in a cage against Kimbo, Tito could only hope for a Submission. Tito has a history of wilting when he gets bullied. And if you think Kimbo wouldn't bully Tito...put down the crackpipe. I just think Gary Shaw just wants to make money. 

"If you get me in a choke you better put me to sleep cause if I get out ..it's your ass"...Kimbo


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...If anybody has UFC 66 and watched the behind the scenes with Tito throwing up cause he knew Chuck had his number...lol. That was only Chuck. Look, I have much respect for Tito...he's a UFC pioneer and will be in the HOF someday. But...putting him in a cage against Kimbo, Tito could only hope for a Submission. Tito has a history of wilting when he gets bullied. And if you think Kimbo wouldn't bully Tito...put down the crackpipe. I just think Gary Shaw just wants to make money.
> 
> "If you get me in a choke you better put me to sleep cause if I get out ..it's your ass"...Kimbo


Did you really just post "that was only Chuck," like a guy who's held multiple lightheavyweight titles is somehow less dangerous than a guy with only a few streetfights and a win over Bo "The Human Punchingbag" Cantrell.

Come on.

Tito threw up before the Chuck fight for a lot of reasons, and while one of them might have been that Chuck was in his head, to think that Kimbo could do the same is just crap.

I mean, I've seen Kimbo's smacktalk. At best, he's up there with Hulk Hogan.

In reality, K-Slice is a nice guy, but if you think he's got the intimidating credentials that Chuck has, you'd best watch his fight with Sean Gannon again.

I think Kimbo's got alot of potential, but to say that he could take a guy who's a 6 time UFC title winner and the pioneer of the groundnpound is insane. Kimbo has no wrestling ability and mediocre boxing. While he might be able to brawl with Tito for a little while, he's going to end up on his back eating elbows and if anyone thinks that Kimbo is going to pull a submission out in this fight, you're batsh*t crazy.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...If anybody has UFC 66 and watched the behind the scenes with Tito throwing up cause he knew Chuck had his number...lol. That was only Chuck. Look, I have much respect for Tito...he's a UFC pioneer and will be in the HOF someday. But...putting him in a cage against Kimbo, Tito could only hope for a Submission. Tito has a history of wilting when he gets bullied. And if you think Kimbo wouldn't bully Tito...put down the crackpipe. I just think Gary Shaw just wants to make money.
> 
> "If you get me in a choke you better put me to sleep cause if I get out ..it's your ass"...Kimbo


What? Are you serious? Is there any evidence to suggest that Kimbo has an advantage over Tito in any area at all?
Chin? No.
Boxing? No.
Strength? No.
Submissions? Nope.
Grappling? Hell, no!

And by the way..."only Chuck?" So Kimbo hits harder than Chuck Liddell, now, too? 
Holy hell. Kimbo's gettin all the free hype he could ever want.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo to Tito...apples to oranges*

...Come on...this is getting to be a joke. Like Bas Rutten isn't teaching Kimbo Submission Defense? :confused03: Tito is on his downside of his career and Kimbo is super hungry on the rise. Tito against a mean ass 265 lb wrecking machine? 
Whatever...this so called fight isn't even worth discussing anymore. I'll just sit back and watch Kimbo do his thing, and have many laughs at all the non-believers. With Bas in his corner...the sky is the limit for Kevin Ferguson.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> With Bas in his corner...the sky is the limit for Kevin Ferguson.


I'm not doubting that for a second. It's very possible.
But I'm sure El Guapo would tell you that Kimbo's not ready for the big time yet. Otherwise, why would he be fighting Tank Abbott and not Antonio Silva?
He has name, just not enough game. Not yet. And that's why Tito would school his ass.
Real bad.


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Tito has been in the game for YEARS, since the UFC was a handful of years old, and he wants such a vet to fight Kimbo Slice!? Some big black guy with a scary looking beard who just picked up MMA to fight? Not to mention Tito is just as powerful.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Kimbo would have to drop 50 lbs cause theres no way Tito's gonna move up to heavyweight for this guy. At 200-205, he has no chance against Ortiz, the experience/skill difference is too significant.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Another non beliver. I bet you said that Mercer was gonna knock his ass out too. Or if he faught a seasoned vet like Bo Cantrell he would lose.
> 
> I honestly think some of you guys dont like him cuz hes black and you think hes a thug. Im not a Kimbo nuthugger or anything, ok maybe I am but still. You gotta respect him. He was a tough streetfighter who stepped up and started to train MMA. He works hard and has improved alot. If Bas says hes a good dude, than thats good enough for me.


What are you smoking? Mercer, in a MMA fight means what? And beating some other unknown D class fighter means just as little. Kimbo would get destroyed in the ufc.

He was a pro boxer that couldn’t hack it so he took to the street and started beating up other losers. :sarcastic03::sarcastic12:
How that equates to him being worth sh*t against any top rated MMA fighter Ill never know all he's doing is fighting old as hell past there prime (insert sport) fighters and Id bet CASH Tito could out strike him yes I said out strike him. Kimbo is trash /spit 
PS. I like Rampage so its not some race thing.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I can't believe I said Kimbo wouldn't get destroyed. Easy first round submission for Ortiz....


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

The more I think of this fight the more I think Kimbo would have a real shot. And Im a big Tito fan, just look at my sig. I would favor Tito but wouldnt be suprised if Kimbo took him out somehow. Im sure Bas would have him training with some serious wrestlers working on keeping this fight standing and if he did Tito would be in trouble.

Tito has stated that he thinks Kimbo is a joke and any reall MMA fighter would tool him. So if he is so confident, why wouldnt he just step up and fight him at HW. Tito is a HUGE LHW anyway so fighting at HW wouldnt be a big deal. Kimbo would have like 25-30 pound on him, but if Kimbo is really a joke than Tito shouldnt have a problem with that right??


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Another non beliver. I bet you said that Mercer was gonna knock his ass out too. Or if he faught a seasoned vet like Bo Cantrell he would lose.
> 
> I honestly think some of you guys dont like him cuz hes black and you think hes a thug. Im not a Kimbo nuthugger or anything, ok maybe I am but still. You gotta respect him. He was a tough streetfighter who stepped up and started to train MMA. He works hard and has improved alot. If Bas says hes a good dude, than thats good enough for me.


I like kimbo, he always seems really cool in interviews and such, but I have to say, talent wise, I don't like him. He catches a lot of flack for his situation, and what people around him are saying. How many dumb ass things have we seen him say? Not many. That being said, the Cantrell fight was a joke, and he submitted someone as old as my dad, who was a pure boxer. Personally I think he has loads of potential, simply because of his athleticism and good stand up. In time he could be really good, but right now Tito>Kimbo

This whole thing reminds me of Fedor v Hong Man Choi, not as extreme, but same line of things. Bigger guy, not much but standup against a smaller, far more well rounded guy.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...That was only Chuck.


Just for this comment, you should be banned from any MMA forum. I'm no Chuck fan, but he's not just some Joe walking around claiming to be a top notch MMA fighter. 

Look, I do give Kimbo credit for trying to learn MMA in a legit way, but let's not crown him anything just b/c he's beaten Mercer (give me a friggin' break) and Cantrell ( not as bad as Mercer, but still not a top HW ). Hell, let's see if he can get by Tank first. 
Does he have the POTENTIAL to be good, sure, but that doesn't mean he's ready for top level guys yet. I do like Tito, but I think he's past his prime and probably ready to move on w/ hollywood or something else other than MMA anymore. Besides, Tito's not even in his weight class. You want to see how legit he is, let him fight some mid level guys first. IF he passes that test, then you can put him with guys like Barnett, Arlovski, Fedor, Big Nog, etc etc etc. 
Being a famed street fighter in which all the rules were tailored to his needs does not make him the baddest guy walking this planet. He can hit as hard as he wants but when his arm is stretched out and ready to be snapped, it doesn't matter how many street fights he's won.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo/Tito matchup is getting ridiculous!*

...This Kimbo/Tito thing is becoming a joke. I don't care how many props Tito gets, if he couldn't handle Chuck's KO power twice, you have to be a nuggetthead to believe Tito could handle Kimbo's massive power. Kevin Ferguson is HUNGRY and Tito never had to streetfight to survive and feed a family. Remember 50% of the fight is mental. Tito does not posses that killer instinct anymore like he did when he was champion. Kimbo is all about it. Besides, There is no more room for Tito in the UFC LHW Division...it's way too deep now, and Tito is on the outside looking in. To compare him with a 260 lb fearless recking machine under Bas training him to be well-rounded...which also means submission defense, is just crazy. That's like saying Chuck is gonna beat Rampage if they fight again...NOT.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...This Kimbo/Tito thing is becoming a joke. I don't care how many props Tito gets, if he couldn't handle Chuck's KO power twice, you have to be a nuggetthead to believe Tito could handle Kimbo's massive power. Kevin Ferguson is HUNGRY and Tito never had to streetfight to survive and feed a family. Remember 50% of the fight is mental. Tito does not posses that killer instinct anymore like he did when he was champion. Kimbo is all about it. Besides, There is no more room for Tito in the UFC LHW Division...it's way too deep now, and Tito is on the outside looking in. To compare him with a 260 lb fearless recking machine under Bas training him to be well-rounded...which also means submission defense, is just crazy. That's like saying Chuck is gonna beat Rampage if they fight again...NOT.


We all saw how Massive Kimbo's power was against a true C class fighter in Gannon, point blank as a street fighter Kimbo has power but as a professional MMA fighter the guy has no more power than any other C class can, sry he just doesn't. 

I also would not get to excited or change my mind if he destroys Tank Abbott, once again a old over the hill fighter who really was never that good to begin with, I mean the guy is 9 and 13 for frick sake give me a brake.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

as much as i think tito is way past his prime he would absolutely destroy kimbo, stop giving kimbo so much credit, he really doesnt have that much power comparing to any top light heavyweights or heavyweights. in tito's prime this wouldnt even be a topic but now that hes bangin a porn star and pretty much stopped caring about fighting some people think kimbo would win, **** that tito would still absolutely destroy kimbo.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...This Kimbo/Tito thing is becoming a joke. I don't care how many props Tito gets, if he couldn't handle Chuck's KO power twice, you have to be a nuggetthead to believe Tito could handle Kimbo's massive power. Kevin Ferguson is HUNGRY and Tito never had to streetfight to survive and feed a family. Remember 50% of the fight is mental. Tito does not posses that killer instinct anymore like he did when he was champion. Kimbo is all about it. Besides, There is no more room for Tito in the UFC LHW Division...it's way too deep now, and Tito is on the outside looking in. To compare him with a 260 lb fearless recking machine under Bas training him to be well-rounded...which also means submission defense, is just crazy. That's like saying Chuck is gonna beat Rampage if they fight again...NOT.


I'm glad we have someone who started watching MMA when he saw kendall grove win the ultimate fighter spouting nonsense. You sir are my comedic relief.

Lets think this through, youre using having to streetfight for food as a credential for kimbo.... do you realize how stupid that sounds? Do you even know why kimbo was doing those streetfights? Did you know he had a job at the time, so it wasn't to survive, or for food? So lets see, it was an ignorant point to make, which you failed to make in the first place. If you are going to be an uninformed person keep your "information" to yourself. 

Lets look at slice's MMA career the fight that got his name out there was one he lost. Sean Gannon tooled him, and what has he done since then? He choked out a 46 year old pure boxer, who trained here. http://www.shorekickkarate.com/index.cfm? No that isnt a joke, that is really where he trained. And then he fought a
total can who threw the fight in bo cantrell. Cantrell was coming off of a 4 fight losing streak, and had just gotten tooled by brad imes(who lost to rashad in the ultimate fighter, when rashad was around 40 pounds ligher than him).

So lets break this down for kimbo. 1. Got tooled by a guy who couldnt even make it through the first round against brandon lee hinkle. 2. He choked out a 46 year old man who was traning at this place. 3. He won a fight against a guy who probably threw it, who is a terrible fighter.

I dont see any real show of skill there. Maybe when he was fighting 5'9" big mack who was carrying 100 pounds of body fat he had power.... wait no, he couldnt put that guy down. Maybe when he was "destroying" legitimate competition... wait he hasnt beaten anyone with a record better than .500. Or maybe it was his bold challenge of an excellent, dedicated, hard training fighter... wait, he challenged over the hill, below 500, Tank "beer belly" abbot. Yea, its official, kimbo slice has no real credibility as an MMA fighter.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

NOLA_JACK said:


> I'm glad we have someone who started watching MMA when he saw kendall grove win the ultimate fighter spouting nonsense. You sir are my comedic relief.
> 
> Lets think this through, youre using having to streetfight for food as a credential for kimbo.... do you realize how stupid that sounds? Do you even know why kimbo was doing those streetfights? Did you know he had a job at the time, so it wasn't to survive, or for food? So lets see, it was an ignorant point to make, which you failed to make in the first place. If you are going to be an uninformed person keep your "information" to yourself.
> 
> ...


i couldnt have said it better myself. 

hahaha and that gym even has birthday parties!


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

mratch19 said:


> i couldnt have said it better myself.
> 
> hahaha and that gym even has birthday parties!


I know, I almost cried laughing when I saw their "lil ninjas" and "tiny tigers" classes.


This is a direct copy and paste....



> Adult Karate Classes
> Self-defense, weight loss, fitness, and flexibility, are some of the benefits gained in our adult classes you are taught at your own pace in the art of Goju Karate. Our students range in age from 18 to over 60 years old(Mr. Mercer).


----------



## amr. (Feb 3, 2008)

to me i would like to see the fight. Tito would give him a beat down! Kimbo does not prove anything by fighting street scrubs or low class mma fighters! That dont prove shit! I wanna she him get cracks. Like the guy Sean Gannon get him!


----------



## zazazomg (Feb 3, 2008)

u guys kidding right? tito cant even fight any more hes a loser, hes nto wat he was back then. Tito suffers too many injuries like his knees. Tito doesnt even shoot correctly, his shots are so sloppy. once he attempts a take down kimbo wud uppercut his head open


----------



## zazazomg (Feb 3, 2008)

oyeah first off Kimbo starts out by being a streetbrawler/ bouncer.
Rich Franklin starts out by becoming a math teacher
lol... you guys do the math who has more experience?


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

If Kimbo gets past Tank then how about Kimbo/Antonio Silva?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

zazazomg said:


> u guys kidding right? tito cant even fight any more hes a loser, hes nto wat he was back then. Tito suffers too many injuries like his knees. Tito doesnt even shoot correctly, his shots are so sloppy. once he attempts a take down kimbo wud uppercut his head open


Please refrain from feeding the trolls.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

zazazomg said:


> u guys kidding right? tito cant even fight any more hes a loser, hes nto wat he was back then. Tito suffers too many injuries like his knees. Tito doesnt even shoot correctly, his shots are so sloppy. once he attempts a take down kimbo wud uppercut his head open


Its apparent your English knowledge is equal to your MMA knowledge.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

kimbo should stick to fighting dudes he stands a chance against... you know other thugs like tank abott.Tito would eat him for breakfast and you know it


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

sicc said:


> Please refrain from feeding the trolls.


If thats all you have to add to the conversation you're the troll. At least the others are stating actual opinions about the topic.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

*..........*

This would be embarassing for Kimbo. Stick to fighting washed up bar fighters like Tank Abbott.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

streetpunk08 said:


> I actually picked Kimbo to beat Mercer. I knew he was gonna take it down. No matter how you spin it there's no way Kimbo was gonna stand and trade with a former HW boxing champ who beat Holyfield. Now on the topic as interesting Kimbo is there is no way he would beat Tito Ortiz. Tito's been traing for how long now. Yeah Kimbo trains with Bas but not for that long. Tito's been in there with some of the greats, Kimbo would get pounded out.


When did Mercer beat Holyfield?


----------



## Gamboozler (Jan 11, 2008)

Tito would win. Kimbo has good heart but lacking the ground skills to compete against high level MMA athletes.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Tito would destroy kimbo with ground and pound. IMO kimbo should fight alot of sub-par strikers to get him some "break-in" time and so maybe he can pick up some bjj/wrestling


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

brief said:


> If Kimbo gets past Tank then how about Kimbo/Antonio Silva?


I really doubt Shaw would go for that. I doubt he'd go for Kimbo vs. Tito, either, at least not anytime soon. Shaw makes a big deal about making fighters into stars, which means he wants to protect them and inflate their records. Putting Kimbo up against Silva or Tito right now is a huge risk.

I don't have anything against Kimbo, but I sincerely hope Tank destroys him. Just to stick it to Shaw for being such a douchebag.


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

Damone said:


> I know Kimbo would lose. Tito would just take him down and pound him out.
> 
> Also, what a random match-up. Was Gary Shaw watching Kimbo's fights on Youtube, while listening to Limp Bizkit, and all of a sudden wanted Ortiz vs Slice?


yea no joke right Kimbo maybe good but he wouldnt beat Ortiz


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Pick Tito over Kimbo?...PLEASE...put away the pipe!*

...Whatever...I have no comment about people picking Tito over Kimbo. I made my post...it's fact. Say what you want. I picked Mir for the Submission over Lesner...Nogueria Submission over Sylvia...Kimbo with a KO win over Tank. I can't understand why some people just don't pay attention to the facts...:confused02:


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I would bet on Kimbo against Tito. There's no way Tito could do anything against Kimbo in a stand up battle and if Tito got Kimbo down, I don't think he'd keep him down for long.


----------

